# Wow! What A Helpful Group



## Kebablover (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi All. I dont really get involved with groups, social media or forums but just had to join after gaining so much information about my Gaggia Classic. I cant wait to start exploring.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Hide your credit card, it's an expensive place to hang around.


----------

